# Clipless vs. Platform



## freerider1 (May 1, 2006)

Just curious, I have time clipless pedals on my ElConq, thought about switching to platform pedals . thoughts ?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

There's 100 thread discussing this, its kinda burnt out discussion
Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## freerider1 (May 1, 2006)

tigris99 said:


> There's 100 thread discussing this, its kinda burnt out discussion
> Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


Searched for clipless vs platform Tandems and nothing came up! Are you a tandem owner? If not , go be an ass somewhere else! Otherwise looking to see what others use .


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm a big fan of clip less pedals on both tandem and single bike. A key factor with the tandem is that the captain is able to get a foot down quickly, otherwise bad things happen.

I think it makes a whole lot of sense to have your stoker clipped in, too many chances of a pedal smacking it a shin etc. 

Everyone has their personal preference...


----------



## freerider1 (May 1, 2006)

My stoker is 9. Trying to teach a 9 yr old how to ride on a tandem is a bit of a chore. I'm comfortable with clipless just looking to make him more comfortable .


----------



## phill77 (Aug 31, 2008)

Clipless all the way for us, because of my lumpy gear changes, erratic pedalling and poor line choices resulting in bitten shins.
However, with a nine year old I'd be really careful of clipless because of the impact of badly set cleats - they might not be able to tell you or even notice that their knees hurt. I'm sure I was told years back to not use them on under 13 year old riders.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I wasnt trying to be a prick, ever think that maybe this showed up in my searching and I see 20 of these dang threads that arent even relevant to my search and all the same question.

Sorry wasnt attempting to piss anyone off (or troll as the neg rep I got stated) Had damn results shown tandem bikes I would have ignored. Chill ppl was just honest mistake based on a bad assumption.


----------



## freerider1 (May 1, 2006)

tigris99 said:


> I wasnt trying to be a prick, ever think that maybe this showed up in my searching and I see 20 of these dang threads that arent even relevant to my search and all the same question.
> 
> Sorry wasnt attempting to piss anyone off (or troll as the neg rep I got stated) Had damn results shown tandem bikes I would have ignored. Chill ppl was just honest mistake based on a bad assumption.


Its cool, I'm not one to clog up a site with the same over and over questions. I belong to several sites and clubs I see re-peat questions . I try not to repeat, so if it was out here already,My apologies to you and the forum. just looking for info about tandems from peeps that have had them for a bit ,tandems are still new to me and now that my wife doesn't want to ride with me, my 9 yr old does because its a cool thing to do with dad. again my apologies.


----------



## freerider1 (May 1, 2006)

phill77 said:


> Clipless all the way for us, because of my lumpy gear changes, erratic pedalling and poor line choices resulting in bitten shins.
> However, with a nine year old I'd be really careful of clipless because of the impact of badly set cleats - they might not be able to tell you or even notice that their knees hurt. I'm sure I was told years back to not use them on under 13 year old riders.


I heard that somewhere else. I did notice that his feet slipped off a couple of times but, he wont admit it. it's different riding with him than it was with my wife. he's just happy to be riding with me, nothing else matters.was just curious to see if anyone had platforms on they're tandems and how they like them. even though I've had the tandem for a few years, I'm still considered a noob because don't have a ton of seat time in it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## phill77 (Aug 31, 2008)

If you want something just to stop his feet slipping off the front so easy then perhaps these are the answer?

ETC Strapless Bicycle Cycling Toe Clips, Half Size Toeclip | eBay

Getting out riding together is the main thing, I can't wait for my lass to be old enough to ride!


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

We did have a thread about this in here once, but I can't find it. We run flats. I grew up riding BMX and never used clipless. My stoker rides clipless on her road bike, and on the back of our road tandem, but rides flats on our ECdM and prefers it. Riding flats has saved our bacon more than a few times, and we've never shredded shins from slipped pedals. Stoker has come off the pedals a few times, but just says "off" and I stop pedaling so she can get back on.

Every other tandem team we've ridden with rides clipless.


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

We both ride with flats on all our bikes. As long as you get something grippy CNC Nano Thru Pin Pedals - Superstar Components and use a sticky soled shoe like 5-10's, we haven't had any problems off-road.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Seems like a great way to keep on the pedal, with a no-brainer exit. I'm looking at these from my 5 year old granddaughter on the tag-a-long because she's had some problems bouncing off the pedals.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Our progression over the years: 
Frogs on the road tandem 
Flats on the Mountain tandem
Plastic toe clips with loose straps
Tried SPDs and didn't dig them
Back to Frogs

Sometimes getting out is a problem, but they have kept us on the pedals and saved us in other situations. At this point, the trade-off seems well worth it.


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

When our kids were younger we always rode with clips and straps - the straps don't have to be tight - it's not track cycling - but it gives quite a big target for them to get their feet into. They both then progressed to clipless - but by then they were not riding the tandems with us any more.

We ride spd's on the road tandem - the advantage being that you can pull as well as push easily - which AFAIK you can't do using flats.


----------



## daflostr44 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Try both out...*



freerider1 said:


> Just curious, I have time clipless pedals on my ElConq, thought about switching to platform pedals . thoughts ?


My 9yo son started at 3yo using small toe clips and velco straps to keep the heel in. See the link. This is where I got my ideas for set up. PRECISION TANDEMS: TANDEMS AND KIDS

I ride clipless on all bikes-road/speedplay, mtn (Bebop, shimano 525, Performance Bikes Forte Campus pedal (clip one side/ flat on the other.) My son is using either the Shimano & Forte. I thought about using Frogs for him but may move him over to the Bebop so he gets the float. I took a while to learn to clip in from him. I had clip in the shoe first, then put his foot in.

We ride almost all technical single track and he has unclipped multiple times on bumpy sections but I can hear it and and know when to stop pedaling. I've only dropped him once on a slow uphill switchback turn and we both fell over. I can unclip fast.

I'd say try both sets ups. Kids can keep up with high cadence pedaling, but you don't want to hit their lets with the pedals. Ouch.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

When we were buying our tandem, were told that platforms on a tandem would be a sure way to cause seriouis injury to the stoker... fortunately I knew better 

We have been riding serious trails, we're talking black diamond rated, goat heads and larger, sand, soft shoulders, hairpins, steep, steep, steep stuff, all on platforms. 

I have a great stoker who trusts me A LOT, and she keeps her feet on the platforms with no problems (but can bail easilly if I tell her to), which allows me to ride hard, dabbing here and there, all of which would be very hard if not outright dangerous, in clipless.

I admit to having the occassional shin bite, but I got those from clipless; I usually get them off the bike by stepping into the pedal 

Clipless is not necessary, it's a hold over from the cross country/roadie days, many mountain bikers are moving to platforms for improved control, greater comfort, and higher safety.

It may have been overdiscussed, I suppose I missed it 

Oh, for shoes, I ride a pair of modified clipless shoes that I had ground down and then added a hiking boot sole, so they are stiff and grippy. My wife rides Five Ten Impacts.


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

I have a now 12 and 10 year old stokers, both have been on clipless since we got the tandem. For me it was a measure of safety as it kept them from popping off the pedals. I ran the tension setting at full loose and used the multi-release cleat. No knee pain complaints and very easy for them to unclip, my daughter had issues clipping in at first as she was too light, (when she was 8) no issues now that she's older and a lot stronger, but not much heavier. (She's a competitive gymnast). 12 year old son, has never had issues clipping in or out, and actually likes the secured feeling of being clipped in. He's even considered running clipless on his own bike cause he's used to it when being stoker. I would suggest to the OP, if you have the shoes/pedals already, it won't hurt to try it and see how it feels to you.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Co-Motion road tandem, XT clipless, both ends.

Ventana ECDM, Shimano DX clipless, both ends. These are the metal main pedal with the replaceable plastic floating cage. I like them for the ability to turn higher rpm when needed, but when you need to unclip, you can ride almost like platforms though more on the arch of your foot.

PK


----------



## Sam Jones (Feb 25, 2005)

We run MULTI-RELEASE model SPD cleats on our regular Shimano SPD pedals. These make it almost impossible to get trapped in the clipped mode when something bad happens. These are model SH-56. They will come out without the sideways heal movement if pulled hard. Probably a little less secure if doing something like bunny hops but no problems in normal riding. 

I use them on my single as well. A very experienced MTB friend broke his ankle this winter due to a fall on his single where he stayed clipped in.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

If you're using clipless to do bunny hops, you're cheating


----------



## JokerW (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm using Shimano DX clipless, she's using platforms...


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder Sam, multi release also.

PK


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

I have used clipless pedals for years but when I started riding Tandems I went to flats.
I have three stokers that ride with me, so I can't see buying everybody shoes lol....


----------

